# Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power



## Borg (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Stipp- und Feedergemeinde,

für die kommende Saison bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kiepe. Bis gerade eben war mein Favorit die Browning Seatbox Competition.....dann bin ich aber zufällig gerade auf die Alu Power von Zammataro gestossen und die macht ja einen Supereindruck und scheint auch extremst robust zu sein, was für mich eigentlich das wichtigste Kriterium ist. Hat die vielleicht jemand und kann mir ein paar Erfahrungen aus dem Liveeinsatz berichten? Bitte nicht "Ich habe gehört oder gelesen", denn gelesen habe ich bereits selber .

Danke und Gruß
Borg


----------



## Carpmaster23 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hi Borg

Stolzer Preis für die Kiepe vom Zammataro. Ich kann dir von der stabilität her nur die Mosella XS 500 empfehlen. Die ist mit Trolly im Set momentan günstiger wie 500€ zu bekommen.

Gruss Marcus


----------



## Gruni1965 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hallo Borg,

schau dir doch auch mal die Preston-Boxen an. Ich habe die X6S und bin voll zufrieden.

Guido


----------



## angler4711 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Moin!


Also ich kann mich bei Carpmaster23 nur anschließen,
ich fische sie selber und bin bestens damit zufrieden.
Aber 500 für eine Sitzkiepe wären mir auch zuviel,
schau mal bei 321 da wird die Mosellakiepe angeboten.


----------



## Borg (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Carpmaster23 schrieb:


> Hi Borg
> 
> Stolzer Preis für die Kiepe vom Zammataro. Ich kann dir von der stabilität her nur die Mosella XS 500 empfehlen. Die ist mit Trolly im Set momentan günstiger wie 500€ zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruss Marcus



Ne Mosella Xedion, allerdings die 350er, habe ich zur Zeit und bin nicht wirklich von der Kiepe begeistert, was die Stabilität und Verarbeitung angeht. Für den Preis ist sie OK, aber für meinen Gebrauch halt ungeeignet. Deswegen ja der Wechsel. Ich bin halt gross und schwer und brauche somit was robustes und die Alu Power sieht aus, wie für mich geschaffen! |supergri ....und wenn Du mit ner 13m Pole mal plötzlich im Wasser gestanden hast, weisste, was ich meine .

@ Gruni und die Anderen

Ja, Alternativen sind ganz nett gemeint, aber leider nicht gefragt. Habe mir die gängigen Hersteller bereits angeschaut. Trotzdem Danke! (Preston war auch neben der Browning in der engeren Auswahl, aber mit Preston habe ich bzw. die Händler hier immer extreme Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten und online will ich keine Kiepe kaufen, die will ich vorher sehen).

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Dann komm nach Bremen zur Stippermesse. 
Da sind die meisten Firmen ja vertreten und Du kannst sie selber mal vergleichen. Sei es Zammataro, Browning, Preston, ect. Wäre schon DIE Möglichkeit die 3 Favoriten (und evt. andere die nicht (mehr) auf der Liste waren direkt zu vergleichen. Bei 500 Euro für eine Kiepe könnte sich die Investition schon lohnen. Und die 300 Km sind mit 2-3 Mann auch nicht mehr so teuer. 

Keine Ahnung ob Du schon daran gedacht hattest, aber es bietet sich eben an wenn Du das Problem hast die Preston nicht zu kennen und selber auch noch nicht direkt vergleichen konntest. Denn nichts ist eben besser als der eigene Vergleich und nichts ist ärgerlicher als  wenn die teure Kiepe gekauft ist und dann sieht man eine die einem noch besser gefällt.


----------



## veithi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Also wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir eine Sitzkiepe holen wo du lange etwas von hast
Qualität, lange Ersatzteile zu bekommen...
Dann würde ich dir eine Rive empfehlen.


----------



## Hümpfi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Die Idee von Dunraven ist wohl das beste was du machen kannst. Geh auf die Stippermesse bestimmt hat der Zammi die Kiepe im Gepäck und du kannst gleichmal Probesitzen.

mfg


----------



## Gruni1965 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hallo Borg,

Preston und Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten - das stimmt ja nicht ganz. Fahre nach Holland und du bekommst die Dinger an jeder Ecke nachgeworfen. HCL Limburg in Roermond hat zb. ständig Preston -Produkte massenhaft auf Lager. Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten bei Browning habe ich selbst erlebt (4 Wochen auf Kescherstab gewartert). 

Guido


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Gruni1965 schrieb:


> Hallo Borg,
> 
> Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten bei Browning habe ich selbst erlebt (4 Wochen auf Kescherstab gewartert).
> 
> Guido


 

Naja, das ist dann aber mal eher die Ausnahme....|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Naja, das ist dann aber mal eher die Ausnahme....|wavey:




Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du was anderes gesagt hättest.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Stimmt 

aber in der Regel schreibe ich in div. Foren nur immer solche Sachen, die ich auch wirklich so vertreten kann...


----------



## Gruni1965 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin nicht davon überzeugt dass es eine Ausnahme war. Es war mit ein Grund weshalb nichts mehr von Browning gekauft wird. Preston, Garbolino, Sensas usw. sind qualitativ besser, von der Beschaffung einfacher und nicht teurer.

Guido


----------



## Borg (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Gruni1965 schrieb:


> Hallo Borg,
> 
> Preston und Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten - das stimmt ja nicht ganz. Fahre nach Holland und du bekommst die Dinger an jeder Ecke nachgeworfen. HCL Limburg in Roermond hat zb. ständig Preston -Produkte massenhaft auf Lager. Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten bei Browning habe ich selbst erlebt (4 Wochen auf Kescherstab gewartert).
> 
> Guido



Hallo Gruni, ich rede auch von Deutschland und net von Holland . Ich möchte für die Sachen die ich kaufe, gerne einen Ansprechpartner im Inland haben für Garantiefälle, Reparaturen, etc. Das Vergnügen mit Garantiefällen bei ausländischen Händlern (raven.nl) hatte ich bereits und kann dankend drauf verzichten |krach:. Bei Kleinkram ist mir das ja Wurst, aber net bei einer 600,- € Investition.

Was ich hier immer wieder erstaunlich finde ist, dass ich gezielt nach einem speziellen Produkt frage und alle Antworten lauten: Kauf Dir lieber dies oder das, fahr zur Stippermesse, etc. Leute ich weiss, dass es die Stippermesse und tausend andere Hersteller gibt. Ich bin aber auf der gezielten Suche nach Informationen zu einem bestimmten Produkt! Ich hatte gefragt, ob die genannte Kiepe jemand hat und er mir ein wenig darüber sagen kann oder die gängigen Infos, die man in diversen Foren findet, bestätigen kann. Die einzige brauchbare Antwort, die ich bisher bekommen habe, kam per PN. Hierfür nochmal lieben Dank an Brassenwilli #h#6

Hier also nochmal die Ausgangsfrage: "Hat die vielleicht jemand und kann mir ein paar Erfahrungen aus dem Liveeinsatz berichten?"

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Sicher wird es hin u. wieder bei gewissen Artikel einen Lieferengpaß geben, aber das bringt das Geschäft nun mal mit sich.

Die Ersatzteillager in Tostedt sind auf auf alle Fälle voll bis unters Hallendach


----------



## Tricast (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hallo Borg, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass hier keiner solch eine Kiepe schon mal gesehen hat geschweige denn solch eine Kiepe hat. So breit gestreut ist die Kiepe von Zammataro ja nun auch nicht. Und die wollten doch nur nett sein und Dir antworten.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Borg (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Ja, das kann ich ja verstehen, aber das ist halt eine Seuche, die mir hier im Board immer wieder auffällt. Jemand fragt nach einer ganz speziellen Sache und direkt kommen etliche Leute auf die Idee, demjenigen ihre bevorzugte Marke aufs Auge drücken zu wollen, so nach dem Motto "Schau Dir dies mal an" oder "XY ist viel besser". Sorry, aber wenn ich einen Thread eröffne, wo ich nach einer ganz ganz speziellen Sache frage (und noch spezieller konnte ich mein Anliegen leider nicht ausdrücken), kann man davon ausgehen, dass ich mir auch schon die in Frage kommenden Alternativen angeschaut habe. Wenn ich das nicht habe, dann frage ich auch gezielt nach Alternativen.

Ich persönlich komme mir dann halt ein wenig verarscht vor und lese mir mein Posting nochmal mehrmals durch um rauszufinden, was daran jetzt nicht verstanden wurde. Wie gesagt, jetzt sind wir auf Seite 2 und da ist nicht eine einzige vernünftige Antwort auf meine Frage dabei....die habe ich aber bereits per PN erhalten.

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass vielleicht niemand diese Kiepe kennt, aber brauch man ja auch nix dazu schreiben ....dann sehe ich nach ein paar Tagen, dass keiner genatwortet hat und dann habe ich eben Pech gehabt.

@ Mods

Bitte dichtmachen, weil das scheint keinen Sinn zu machen. Danke .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Borg schrieb:


> Ich persönlich komme mir dann halt ein wenig verarscht vor und lese mir mein Posting nochmal mehrmals durch um rauszufinden, was daran jetzt nicht verstanden wurde.



Da ich die Stippermesse vorgeschlagen habe eine kurze Erklärung dazu. Du hattest nach der Zammataro gefragt, dann aber später betont das die Preston Dein Favorit war, du sie aber erstmal nach hinten geschoben hast weil kein Händler sie bei Dir hat und Du sie deshalb nicht anschauen und evt. kaufen kannst und das Dir die Browning ebenfalls gut gefällt (damit war schon fast klar das es auch dazu Infos geben wird, gar nicht erwähnen wenn Du dazu nichts hören willst   )Da liegt für mich dann schon der Hinweis auf die Stippermesse nahe, denn da kannst Du sie mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sehen und ebenfalls die Zammataro. Du kannst sie da auch vergleichen. Das ist eben besser als jeder Post hier, zumal kaum jemand dieses Teil haben wird weil es eben doch etwas recht spezielles ist.

Mal ehrlich, was willst Du hier denn wissen? Wer soviel Geld dafür ausgegeben hat wird auch damit zufrieden sein, denn wer sagt schon gerne ich habe das geld in den Sand gesetzt? Vor allem aber da sagen dann 10 Leute ich habe sie und sie gefällt mir. Das sagt aber immer noch nicht ob sie Dir am Ende gefällt. Daher eben der Vorschlag, denn aus meiner Sicht beantwortet der direkte Vergleich Deine Fragen eben besser als jeder Post hier. 

Sorry wenn Du lieber hören willst ich habe sie seit 6 Monaten und bin super zufrieden (wobei sie dann 1 oder 2x am Wasser war) statt einen freundlich gemeinten Hinweis wo Du sie selbst mal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kannst (denn im direkten Vergleich kannst Du dann immer noch feststellen ob die evt. vorhanden Schwächen auch bei den anderen vorhanden sind).

Aber ok, jetzt ist ja klar das Du weder einen Hinweis auf ein Sonderangebot mit super Preis bei dem Du viel Geld sparen kannst habe willst, noch sonstige gut gemeinte Hinweise die sich auf die von Dir genannte Kiepe beziehen (das du außer den selbst genannten Alternativen keine weiteren suchst war schon klar zu erkennen). :q Wir werden versuchen uns das zu merken (wobei ich Freundlichkeit und den Versuch hilfsbereit zu sein  nicht grade als Seuche bezeichen würde, und es auch nicht als nur speziell in diesem Forum vorkommend empfinde, auch wenn es da ein Magazinforum gibt wo unfreundliche Post von bestimmten Usern die Regel sind, aber in anderen ist es auch normal das die Leute versuchen hilfsbereit zu sein).

Aber als Tipp noch, es geht spezieller zu fragen. Einfach schreiben ich will ausdrücklich nur Infos darüber haben, und auch keine Einkaufstipps oder Alternativvorschläge, und auf jeden Fall eben nicht selbst verschiedene Modelle noch ins Gespräch bringen oder sagen ich kann sie ja selber nicht begutachten. Denn das provoziert eben Hinweise zu Tipps in die Richtung.

Nichts für ungut, es klingt evt. härter als es von mir gemeint ist, aber Du hast eben schon selbst auch Anteil an solchen Antworten die freundlich gemeint sind.


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, es klingt evt. härter als es von mir gemeint ist, aber Du hast eben schon selbst auch Anteil an solchen Antworten die freundlich gemeint sind.


 
|good:#r

Denn wage ich doch einmal ganz konkret zu fragen ( will keinen neuen Trööt dafür aufmachen ) : Bin 75 kg schwer, und spekuliere mit der oben genannten Browning - Station zum Feedern. Werde sie mir ( und andere ) auf jedenfall in Bremen ansehen. Schätze einmal, mein Gewicht hält die locker aus. Es währe aber nett, wenn mir ein Besitzer schon einmal im Vorfeld seine Erfahrung / Meinung mit dem Teil kundtun würde ...hat ja 25 mm Gestänge, da passt ja so einiges, auch von anderen Anbietern dran.


----------



## Borg (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

@ Dunraven

Ja, ich weiss, dass die Leute es im Regelfall nur gut meinen, aber Du weisst ja sicherlich auch: Gut gemeint, ist in der Regel schlecht gemacht. Deswegen bitte ich die Leute immer, es blos nicht gut mit mir zu meinen . Dein erstes Posting fand ich auch OK, da Du Deinen Tipp ja auch relativ neutral gehalten hast. Wenn ich mir aber direkt die erste Antwort anschaue, frage ich mich, ob ich noch in meinem Thread bin. Da wird mir direkt ne Mosella aufgeschwatzt, die ich jetzt zufällig auch leider noch besitze, wenn auch das kleinere Modell. Und das stelle ich nicht nur in diesem Thread, sondern auch in den meisten anderen "Materialanfragethreads" fest. Deswegen betrachte ich das schon als Seuche....schreiben um des Schreibens Willen, womit dem Fragesteller nicht geholfen ist.

Klar, wenn einer schreibt, dass er die Zammataro seit 6 Monaten hat und damit glücklich ist, hilft mir diese Aussage natürlich null weiter...aber es gibt ja im Internet schon diverse Anmerkungen zu dieser Kiepe. Im speziellen Fall, geht es darum dass man auf der Stippermesse 2009 sich das Teil angeschaut hat und festgestellt hat, dass die Verarbeitung, im speziellen die Schweissnähte, nicht so prall sind. Da dies auch in anderen Foren angesprochen (auch direkt Zammataro gegenüber) wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass er sich die Kritik zu Herzen genommen und entsprechende Änderungen veranlasst hat. Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, dass vielleicht jemand die Kiepe hat und was dazu sagen kann wie z. B. "Ja, habe die Kiepe seit 4 Monaten und das Problem wurde behoben" oder "Ja, ich wiege über 100kg und die Kiepe hält allen Belastungen statt" (Robustheit war ja mein Hauptkriterium für meine Wahl). 

Natürlich werde ich auch vor einem eventuellen Kauf mir das Teil in Gladbeck vorher anschauen gehen. Mit dem Thread wollte ich jedoch vorher abschätzen, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, denn auch Gladbeck liegt nicht in meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft. Da sind wir dann beim Thema Stippermesse |supergri.... Seit etwa Oktober wird in den entsprechenden Foren die heilige Stippermesse angekündigt. Ich werde aber aus terminlichen Gründen leider nicht hinfahren können  (ausserdem könnte ich nach einem Besuch der Stippermesse vermutlich eine Privatinsolvenz anmelden |supergri). Denn sonst hätte ich mir den Thread gespart. Wäre nach Bremen gefahren, hätte mir die angeschaut, meine Fragen gestellt und gut wärs gewesen. Wenn ich also einen Thread eröffne, was ich äusserst selten tue, kann man davon ausgehen, dass ich bereits entsprechende "Vorarbeit" geleistet habe.

Meine Anfrage hat sich aber nun erledigt, da ich einen äusserst netten und in meinen Augen extrem kompetenten "Kundschafter" gefunden habe, der sich die Kiepe auf der Messe genau anschauen und mir dann berichten wird #6.
Von seinem Bericht mache ich dann abhängig, ob ich mir das Teil in Gladbeck anschauen oder auf eine Alternative umschwenken werde. Weiterhin habe ich eine Anfrage bei einem örtlichen Metallbauer bzgl. einer Einzelanfertigung laufen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*

Hallo Borg, was ist denn eine "heilige" Stippermesse? Bei uns bekommt keiner die Absolution und wir haben auch keinen Messepfarrer dabei.

Gruß aus Bremen
Susanne Hübner
Heinz Hölblinger
Organisation Stippermesse


----------



## Borg (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Borg, was ist denn eine "heilige" Stippermesse? Bei uns bekommt keiner die Absolution und wir haben auch keinen Messepfarrer dabei.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Susanne Hübner
> ...



Na, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Du genau weisst, wie es gemeint ist, oder? 

Sollte auch nicht abwertend gemeint sein, aber die Messe ist nun mal *DAS* Event (eigentlich eher Pflichtevent) für uns Stipper!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Zammataro Alu Power*



Borg schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber direkt die erste Antwort anschaue, frage ich mich, ob ich noch in meinem Thread bin. Da wird mir direkt ne Mosella aufgeschwatzt, die ich jetzt zufällig auch leider noch besitze, wenn auch das kleinere Modell. Und das stelle ich nicht nur in diesem Thread, sondern auch in den meisten anderen "Materialanfragethreads" fest. Deswegen betrachte ich das schon als Seuche....schreiben um des Schreibens Willen, womit dem Fragesteller nicht geholfen ist.



Kein Problem, das verstehe ich ja auch. Das sowas nicht gesucht war ist mir schon klar. 

Wobei es genug gibt die sich über Alternativen erst gar nicht informieren, von solchen Threads kommt das sicher auch. Erstmal einen Thread auf machen und was da genannt wird  kommt als Alternative in Frage mit der man sich dann beschäftigt. 

Ich fand es halt nur ein wenig unpassend das Du freundlich gemeinte Post eben als Versuch Dich zu veraschen abgetan hast. Ich denke das hatte hier keiner vor. Klar wird z.B. die Stippermesse seit einiger Zeit immer wieder empfohlen, aber das passiert auch oft genug weil die Fragesteller die noch nicht kennen. Und wenn man nicht weiss ob die beim Fragesteller bekannt ist oder nicht, dann wird sie eben zur Sicherheit ganz gerne erwähnt.


----------

